# temporary disability and the ADA



## peach (Sep 25, 2010)

My step daughter got hit by a car on Thursday and suffered severe injuries that will keep her in a wheel chair for weeks (maybe months).  She's a college student in Michigan (the university she attends does have a student disability office); I assume even though her disability is temporary, the ADA covers her.

thoughts... can I put her mom on that track?

Thanks


----------



## vegas paul (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the accident, hope all goes better than you fear.  My understanding is that the ADA doesn't cover people, it covers facilities (for people).  Maybe I'm wrong...  So, the facility must be compliant for whomever needs it, including temporary or permanent disabilities.  I thknk her mom would have just as man rights as any advocate for a permanently disabled person with regard to the university.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Don't have any advice peach, but hope for the best for your daughter. As VP said, I think ADA relates to accessibility to places, things, not to people. Just go kick butt as needed for your daughter!


----------



## peach (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Paul.. that's what I thought.  Her hip/pelvis was broken in 4 places; they installed plates and pins yesterday.  Of course the accident happened on her birthday!


----------



## RJJ (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear that peach! I believe that ada will afford all the same issues as being covered. I have never read anything to the contrary. If a disability exists it is the same for temp or permanent situations. Also agree with the thin boy! It relates to places and use.


----------



## peach (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks.. of course, it was her 21st birthday.. so... well..  alcohol wasn't a factor as far as the driver was concerned.. she doesn't remember anything (including us telling her to be careful).

We'll be following up with the school on Monday ... school is all she's thinking about (which is good).


----------



## mark handler (Sep 25, 2010)

A broken hip is not a disability. Instead, it is a short-term, temporary impairment, unless it has long-lasting or permanent effects.

But the university must make reasonable accomidations for her.

The ADA covers more than facilities is also covers some employment issues. The ADAAG covers facilities.

Peach, all the best for you family.


----------



## peach (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Mark... I was hoping you'd weigh in.  Long term effects are yet to be seen.  I read up on pelvis/hip fractures last night.. scary.

Your contribution (particularly) gives me some comfort in all of this... since I really value your opinion in these matters.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 25, 2010)

She's young, they recover faster than old farts


----------



## peach (Sep 25, 2010)

yeah, we hope... thanks Mark.

the possible long term effects don't sound good..


----------



## brudgers (Sep 25, 2010)

Regardless of your daughter's disability status, the school is required to be accessible and has had nearly twenty years in which to become so.


----------



## peach (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Brudgers... maybe I'm trying to overthink the box here..


----------



## peach (Sep 25, 2010)

This is not the first time I've dealt with a disabled child, by the way.  My younger son contracted meningitis when he was 8 months old, and has been hearing impaired since.  I've fought some of these battles.. just never up close and personal with mobility (well, I rented a wheelchair once and manipulated the common areas of the building department once).. we moved to a place on grade when I couldn't haul myself up our "handicapped ramp"...


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 27, 2010)

Keep us posted peach...on her speedy recovery and any issues she uncovers.


----------



## Coug Dad (Sep 27, 2010)

When my daughter was hurt in a car accident she contacted the school's advocay group.  The college (Washington State University) had a department specifically chartered to help students in her situation.  They helped coordinate parking, class schedules, tutors, and other accomodations to help her maintain college progress during her rehabilitiation.  There is probably similar help at your school.  Prayers for a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## Alias (Sep 27, 2010)

Peach -

I know when I went to Butte College a while back that they had an office for students with disabilities.  Contact the school/dean to see which services are available.?.

Wishing her a full and speedy recovery!

Sue, in sunny CA


----------



## Alias (Sep 27, 2010)

computer erped, double post.  mod, please delete.

thanks, Sue


----------



## peach (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks all.. the school has a students with disability office... sounds like she has an option to just withdraw this semester and they'll apply her tuition to next semester.  Probably her best option.. sounds like she will probably get as good as she's going to in 3 months with regular therapy, etc.  They don't really have a webinar or distance learning option (sounds like anyway).

Sounds like they'll release her this week


----------



## brudgers (Sep 27, 2010)

Western Governor's University (www.wgu.edu) is non-profit,  fully accredited and $3000 per six months regardless of the number of classes you take.

My brother-in-law got his bachelor's in History from American Military University (part of VMI), fully accredited, undergrad tuition $250 per hour. He's now working on a Master's in History through them.

Troy University is $220 per hour for undergrad, again fully accredited. I've worked with a couple of their MBA's...and I'm not saying anything bad?

There are options.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry about the accident and I wish her a speedy and full recovery.

The university must comply with ADA requirements while she is physically on campus.


----------



## Code Neophyte (Sep 28, 2010)

Things always seem almost hopelessly bleak at this point in the timeline of any tragedy, but they will get better.  My prayers are with your daughter and your family.


----------

